# Pyestock, the end....



## mookster (Mar 6, 2013)

Heard on the grapevine that demolition works have started at Pyestock...if you want to see it and haven't done, go *now* or you will forever regret not seeing it.

RIP Pyestock, the heart is being ripped out of UK urbex again.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up .


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank god I went when I did, only a few days ago! I've missed too much of UK Urbex already.


----------



## krela (Mar 6, 2013)

I would imagine it's going to take a very long time to complete, could be interesting to document.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 6, 2013)

Definitely going to take some time, the workmen were there when I made my visit.


----------



## RichPDG (Mar 6, 2013)

Will be making a trip down very shortly to see this massive site.


----------



## mookster (Mar 6, 2013)

Apparently the schedule is 6 months of demo...so not that long really!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 7, 2013)

krela said:


> I would imagine it's going to take a very long time to complete, could be interesting to document.



Something I'd like to have a go at if it was nearer me.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 7, 2013)

krela said:


> I would imagine it's going to take a very long time to complete, could be interesting to document.



I do enjoy a half demoed location


----------

